# Would I Eligible?



## maryjane4ever (Feb 24, 2011)

hi im 16 yrs old. i suffer from major depression, insomnia (i sleep about 2 to 3 hours a night) and intense pains in the knees and tibias. the pain is likely due to growing... im 6'2". im not sure yet but i may have anorexia... i don't make myself throw up or anything its just im really skinny and im also really tall. i take some marijuana (illegally), and it really helps my intense pain in the tibia. the knees not so much, and for the depression, i have seen great results... i am curently on seroquel, zoloft and codein. the firt two are for depression... iv been diagnosed with severe depression two years ago when i tried to commit suicide :S (sorry for the details)
i know not all of you are doctors and diplomed physicians but id like to know if id be able to get some prescribed to me...
i curently live i quebec city canada.
thanks for all the answers
have a gr8 day dudes and happy smoking


----------



## Demet199 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd hope to god you're eligible... Best of luck bro.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 28, 2011)

This is the third thread you have created regarding this in the past 20 minutes. Do you now trust the other ones? If you have $100 or whatever the doc fee is then you qualify.


----------



## Downey (Feb 28, 2011)

i would say yes you can but im in cali so i dont know the regs up there but you being 16 you may need parents permission(you would if you were in cali) but again im in cali so....


----------



## maryjane4ever (Feb 28, 2011)

Downey said:


> i would say yes you can but im in cali so i dont know the regs up there but you being 16 you may need parents permission(you would if you were in cali) but again im in cali so....


well i talked to my parents about it (well my mom) and she said she would be willing to sign, but thanks for your reply dude i greatly appreciate it ! thanks, and my biggest concern is only the fact that im 16, otherwise it wouldn't worry much, its just the fact that i dont want to pass for a dude that fakes crap just to smoke weed 'cause im young :S


----------



## maryjane4ever (Feb 28, 2011)

Demet199 said:


> I'd hope to god you're eligible... Best of luck bro.


thanks dude, and happy growin/smokin


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 28, 2011)

under aged and banned plox.

....but good luck to you and hope to see you again in two years time.

EDIT:
damn...i didn't think that completely through...
how do bans work around here?
like if this kids mom tries to make an account and ask questions on his behalf, will she be able to?
That wouldn't violate ToS and keep our noses squeaky clean, right?

in any case this is best left to the family lawyers and doctors i bet....


----------



## maryjane4ever (Mar 1, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> under aged and banned plox.
> 
> ....but good luck to you and hope to see you again in two years time.
> 
> ...


nice thinkin dude and thnx for the reply


----------

